# FS: low maintenance/light cryptocoryne package



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Getting rid of the remaining plant previous post

20-30 leaves needle leaf (12"+ rhizome worth)
4-6 leaves bolbitis (3-4" long rhizome)
3-5 - Cryptocoryne sp. (Most likely lutea) 
1.5" Anubias nana 'petite'

GONE

---------------------------------------------------------------

Need to thin out the emersed setup even more to move the remainder of the plants out of the submersed tank.

# = plant and not pot. I don't have that many pots

cryptocoryne wendtii 'brown' - GONE
cryptocoryne wendtiixhybrid (wendtii morph similar to undulata) - GONE
cryptocoryne wendtii 'mi oya' - GONE

1 - cryptocoryne pontederiifolia (submersed mother plant)
3 - cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green' 
2 to 4 - cryptocoryne sp. (at this time wild guess is walkeri) but can't confirm till flower. 
4 + plantlet - cryptocoryne sp. (not sure what this either until flowering, but is a bit bigger in size)

remaining crypts - GONE

10-15 stems of didiplis diandra Need moderate amount of light. 1.5wpg minimum (submersed grown)- $3
10-15 leaves 'narrow leaf' java fern (submersed grown)- $5 (narrow leaf is 3/4" to 1" wide. not the same as needle leaf java fern)

Also have an XXL anubias nana 'petite' 
I pulled the plant out and could not replant back into the pot. Roughly 8 growing point varying from 1.25" to 2" long rhizome.. - $30

wendtii 'Mi oya' (typically red underside, green topside under moderate light). 









wendtii 'Brown'









wendtii 'Green'









Pontederiifolia









wendtiixhybrid (possibility of this being undulata)
Photo taken when growing under 2x 40 watt T12









wendtiixhybrid Photo taken when plant was growing under 2x 55watt PC 









Cryptocoryne sp.









cryptocoryne walkeri 
I had this plant in the water to see what the submersed form is, but still not a 100% ID on the plant.









cryptocoryne walkeri -- Emersed growth under 2x 40w T12









XXL anubias nana 'petite'
The big guy is the plant for sale. The little guys are the ones I have in the aquarium.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Edge

Great deal on the package! 
I've no experience with anubias, but this group sounds like it would work well in the new farlowella tank I'm putting together. I have a huge amazon sword bought for this project but it's too big for the 50g tank- the leaves stick out the top by 5 cm!

pm sent


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

You got mail.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

pending pickup from Ursus


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

merci


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

quick note: low light is around 1.2 wpg of T8 fluorescent. Anything less and the plant would grow really slow and small.


----------



## JKarse (Dec 28, 2010)

Post whats left after Ursus picks up because I will gladly take most those plants off your hands!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Ursus got the package. I need to get rid of the crypts as well. can't expand the collection when there is too many plants in the system.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

updated with whats left. 

If anyone is interested, I have to do a prune on 

didiplis diandra 10-15 stem - $3


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Wicked package of plants, Edge! I'm going to enjoy setting up this tank. Thanks!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

bump... need the remaining crypts gone.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

swapped out mi oya with cryptocoryne pontederiifolia (submersed mother plant)
pulled a couple of the cryptocoryne sp. (walkeri) out of the submersed tank to rescape a bit.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Crypts gone.


----------

